# Freaked me Out



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

So let me tell the story behind this picture. Me and my 14 year old son were outside one night, teaching him to take pictures of the night sky with my tripod and he asked me about a recent death in the family. A cousin whom I was close to hang hung himself. It was the first time I had talked about it since it had happened 6 months before.
Later that night, I just placed my camera away without dumping my memory card, imagine my suprise when I found this a few days later. It sent chills up and down my spine. Im rather good with digital effects and playing around in photo editing programs... but I am not this good!!


----------



## hanyo66 (Dec 30, 2007)

Long Exposure


----------



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

yes i am aware that it was a "flook" rather than a supernatural contact from the other side, I just thought it was freaky considering the conversation


----------



## hanyo66 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't, that photo either looks tampered with or you had a flashlight and intentionally made a LE.


----------



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

There is no need to accuse me of anything of the sort. I just thought I would share a photo that I took that came out "weird".
If you were an experienced photographer you would be able to look at the picture and tell it wasnt tampered with. But you are allowed to have your opinion.


----------



## hanyo66 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not trying to be rude, just saying that I could go outside tonight, find the moon behind the clouds, take my flashlight out, get a LE and draw a noose.

Nothing crazy there.....


----------



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

Well considering that I didnt do it myself purposely, I thought it was pretty neat


----------



## doenoe (Dec 30, 2007)

except hany, your missing one thing here. There isnt anything to draw on above the wall with a flashlight. What i think what happened is that the shutter was open en moved the camera during that period. Especially since the starting point is the moon itself.


----------



## hanyo66 (Dec 30, 2007)

That is possibly it, I just think it's weird that there is light around the noose on the wall, like it was drawn there.

Could have cloned the line in PS for the sky though  hehe


----------



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you. I wouldnt insult anyone here with a "fake" photo like that. I have better things to do with my time and everyones here. Thank you Doenoe!


----------



## simonydes (Dec 30, 2007)

freaky


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 30, 2007)

Chills...man that's crazy.  Sorry about your loss.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2007)

That's just too weird.

Condolences for your loss.


----------



## babydelfinita (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I just thought the photo was worth sharing!!


----------



## invisibledemon (Dec 30, 2007)

thats pretty crazy. 
wonder how the moon did that but nothing else in the pic is blurred.


----------



## doobs (Dec 30, 2007)

Perhaps a fill flash and then in the dark the camera was moved.

Actually, it doesn't look as such. Most likely someone was quickly moving in the distance while drawing with a flashlight. I've seen it done before. Some pretty cool effects can be done actually.

IE as such:





Credit http://flickr.com/photos/12023371@N02/1405821395/


----------



## LokiZ (Dec 30, 2007)

nice, would be interested in the cameras settings on that one.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 30, 2007)

Interesting shot. I'm not gonna sit here and accuse of faking anything, because it looks like the moon created an interesting light trail. Very eerie, I'd be pretty freaked. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2007)

looks to me like the camera or maybe the tripod got jossled during a long exposure and a fast ISO, nothing more.


now had the loop had a little more at the connection point I'd say tamperd but this lacks a lot of work for a tamper.


----------



## bemmermazda (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow that photo is freaky. Sorry for your loss. 

Painting with light is fun.


----------



## JDS (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the EXIF data:

Shutter speed: 4 sec.
ISO: 200
Aperture: 2.8

It's entirely possible, and even looks to me like, the camera was moved during the exposure and the moon created the effect.  It is especially evident in front of the wall, where there is a 'halo' caused by the illuminated clouds around the moon.

It is pretty freaky that it came out in that shape, for sure.


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 2, 2008)

wow.. that's a crazy picture


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it was ghosts....







...ok maybe not! But that's a crazy photo, you must have freaked out on seeing it for the first time. Thanks for sharing.

We could ask these guys what they think?


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, not a believer.


----------

